# Looking for a hunting club for 2010



## tenis2000 (Dec 27, 2009)

I live in Warner Robins and am looking for a hunting club for the 2010 season. I did try to hunt on WMA but it was a little too crowded there. Please let me know if anyone knows of a club or has a spot open in a club that i may join.

Thanks.


----------



## church (Dec 29, 2009)

might have some opening in monoe co. off of hwy 74.call me at 478-994-3374---thanks terry


----------



## caveman (Jan 4, 2010)

we have an opening in our club if interested call hugh at 678-947-6695 or 678-414-5701


----------



## George Christenberry (Jan 20, 2010)

check us out;


WWW.CMCHUNTCLUB.COM


----------



## Dan Hazazer (Jan 23, 2010)

We have a nice club in Wilkes County 620 acres, max of 10 members, with 3 opennings, electricity & clean outhouse, great hunting, cost $900/yr. Call Dan @ 1-828-421-1616


----------



## chevy08 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a club in Oglethorpe 574 acreas need members call James 678-617-2670


----------



## nriley (Apr 3, 2010)

If you are still looking for a club, Ours may be a little further away than you want. It's about a hours drive from Macon, towards Savanna off I-16 at exit # 51, we have 1737 acres, 25 total members, Power and water at our camp, Large bucks, way to many turkeys, hogs, and at least 1 large black bear, $800 dues. Lots of members bring there wives and kids. See my  post on Woody's ( 1737 acres Laurens Co. ) or our web site
( www.laughingbuck.webs.com  ) Neal 770 335-6103


----------



## Nursebillyga (Apr 13, 2010)

We are still Looking for some good guys to fill our lease. Check us out if you are still interested at http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=520132


----------



## 02sporty (Apr 16, 2010)

Have a new club starting in Jones County, 3 miles south of Gray off of Hwy 129/22. 308 acres, 7 total members only. 3 are from Warner Robins and looking for 3 others to fill out the 7. Can be hunted on now thru May 2011. Deer and Turkey. Call Chris @478-320-7292.  Primitve camping.


----------

